# Where can i check how much channels my sound card has?



## sabedra211

I want to know how many channels my sound card has if its 3.1 4.1 or 5.1 or stereo where can i find that info. its a Compaq Presario 5000 Desktop Computer 248 MB amd antlon Ram and 1GHZ I  checked the properties on my computer and it just said its a SoundMAX interigated Digital Audio So some one help me Thanks!


----------



## Cromewell

I think it's a safe assumption that you have 2 channel sound output.  You just need to look at the back and see how many sound I/O ports you have, I think it will be 3 (Stereo Out, Mic In, and Aux In)


----------



## sabedra211

Cromewell said:
			
		

> I think it's a safe assumption that you have 2 channel sound output.  You just need to look at the back and see how many sound I/O ports you have, I think it will be 3 (Stereo Out, Mic In, and Aux In)[/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,Yea you are right whats the aux in feature for? what can i connect to it?
> Thanks!


----------



## Cromewell

it works as anothing input line. you could hook a CD player, or a TV tuner/mpeg card or another mic I guess


----------



## kof2000

theres 7.1 channel too that i saw on some new mobos.


----------



## Cromewell

yes mine has 7.1 but the computer in question is on the slightly older side so it was really a question of stereo (2 channel) or possibly 3.1


----------

